# What do you think?



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Up until recently I hadn't drawn anything for about 5 years. However I decided to draw a betta for someone who helped me out by sending me medications for my bettas when one of them got sick a while ago. I am really glad that I did this pic because it got me back into drawing and I've started a picture of some of my budgies now which is working out really well. Probably be ages before I finish it though as I don't have much spare time right now. Anyway here is a pic of the drawing I did of Mango one of my bettas, I would love some feedback.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's very realistic! Wow!

It also reminds me of Norbert too lol


----------



## Loz (Aug 8, 2013)

Keep drawing you have talent for sure!!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't put away your sketch book again! It's a shame to stop drawing when you have SO much talent. As long as it's something you enjoy keep drawing! You are an amazing artist!!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone I will try post some more pics of my art maybe show you the budgie one if I ever get a chance to finish it.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay found some photos of some pictures I did several years ago and though I would share them, by no means by best work but they are okay.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

OK? Please, you are much better than 'ok'. I know an artist is hard on themselves, but you have to be able to see that in the first pic of your cat it looks like he's ready to come off the paper and get some attention. You work is very realistic and wonderful, don't discredit the talent you have!


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Great stuff. The scales on the betta look to be at some weird angles, but your other drawings are very realistic.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Those are great! You have an amazing talent for art


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! Just wish I had a bit more time to draw, you know what they say practice makes perfect


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Those are fantastic! I wish I could draw like that. I've also been in a similar situation where I used to draw a lot and now have hardly drawn anything for years, which on the one hand I regret, but on the other hand I've found it difficult to get motivated to draw, even though I usually enjoy it.


----------



## crumpledpaper (Sep 14, 2013)

These are all so amazing!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

aww thank you. The first drawing I posted of the betta is entered in the arts and craft section of a betta show that is held this weekend so wish me luck;-)


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

The picture I entered won it's class! I am so excited as I don't usually enter competitions so this is like the first thing I have ever won!!!!


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow veggiegirl those are amazing! For some reason I am in love with the one of the birds.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh thank you blufish425. I forgot to post this one which is the most recent picture I have drawn....


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I started work on another picture yesterday.....another betta


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I LOVE your betta sketch. Good job you have some talent.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> Oh thank you blufish425. I forgot to post this one which is the most recent picture I have drawn....
> 
> View attachment 231033




WOW that looks like a BW photo. I could make that with photoshop. But to draw it wow thats awesome.

Do you paint? Because you should.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

snowflake311 Thank you. Afraid I haven't really done much painting, a few water colours for fun and an acrylic years ago but nothing in the last 8 or so years. I would love to get into acrylics though. Sometimes you get the best photo os an amazingly coloured betta bird or whatever and it just seems a shame to make it black and white. I love working with graphite though.

When I can afford it I am thinking of buying some acrylic paints.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your artwork is stunning!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful and congrats on your win veggiegirl, I just adore your art work !


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Your art is amazing! They are like photos :notworthy:


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for all of your lovely comments and feedback, I just still cannot believe I actually won something! It has me so inspired I have already made a start on next years entry!!!!

I will try to keep this thread updated with any new artworks that I do.... I don't get a lot of time to draw but I will try to make a little extra time to do so.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yayyy you won!!! I am very excited for you. Saying the truth when you told me that you made a drawing i didn't expect it to be that good. Your drawings look really professional. I wish you sell them , i wish i could buy them.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL thank you ANHEL123!! I have sold a few in the past I have done some commissions of peoples pet portraits and I have sold other drawings here in Australia and also have a couple in America. I haven't had any for sale for quite a while because I have been so busy and had no time to draw but I am thinking of doing some and selling them online on maybe the Etsy website. I will sell both originals and prints so there is something in the price range for everyone. Right now I am working on another betta not sure what I'll do next.....something different like maybe a horse or something else I don't know yet. I usually just look through my photos and if I find something to inspire me I draw it......


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, you do amazing work!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Mmm, I appreciate your drawings. You have a very similar style to mine! Although usually all I feel like doing is doodling anatomical sketches. i hardly ever do a finished drawing I'm commissioning drawings, but I have a thread so I can get pics of fish to draw for free as advertisement. Anyway, nice work veggiegirl!


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow keep drawing they are breath taking


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

You have an excellent handle on pencil shading! I'm very envious. Whenever I use pencil, my pieces always end up all smudgy and gross by the time I'm finished. So I tend to stick towards shading with a ball point pen.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing 
your a really talented artist, everything looks so realistic


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

These are amazing. You can draw ridiculously well!


----------

